

Data Science Weekly Newsletter - Issue 2 - hrb1979
http://www.datascienceweekly.org/newsletters/data-science-weekly-newsletter-issue-2

======
polskibus
where is the 'subscribe' button?

~~~
rb2e
Seems you can subscribe on the homepage @
[http://www.datascienceweekly.org/](http://www.datascienceweekly.org/) but
they should add a subscribe box on each page.

~~~
sebg
Thanks for pointing that out - will be sure to add a subscribe box on each
page. Appreciate the help!

------
mathattack
I have to admit that this is the first newsletter in a LONG time that I've
been interested in subscribing to. Thanks for creating it.

